# Fresh start with the planted tank



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello everybody, 

I know this question was probably asked million times, but each tank is different so here it goes. 
I currently have 20G tank gravel that I have bolbitis, java fern anubias in. They are not doing well and I'm always struggling with high phospates. I'm thinking of tearing this tank down and starting fresh or just giving up all together so in the meantime I'm checking my options. I want something simple easy to do with least amount of work (I've spent way too much time and money so far and its not working for me). I want to get a good substrate, but I won't be able to get CO2 for a while. 

- what substrate is the best for me and how much will i need for 20G tank
- can i put regular gravel on top of that or rather not
- how long before I have to start dosing ferts (what dosing system would work best for me) 
- what types of plants should I get besides those I already have
- how often should i change water and how much (i've read waaaaay to many optionions on this one already)


any ideas? i just need little hope for my tank again or its history.

thank you


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

First of all are the bolbitis, java fern, and anubias actually planted? They are rhizome type plants and should not have their roots buried. They will do MUCH better if they are out of the substrate, tied to rocks/wood etc. 

Substrate is really not that important for these types of plants. However, there should be some nutrients in the water column. I don't think dosing is that important unless your fish load in your tank is light. I am assuming that you have a heavier bioload since you struggle with phosphates (unless they are coming from your water).
I had 1 gourami, 2 rams, 3 algae eaters, and 1 danio in a 20 gallon tank and I also struggled with high phosphates. I battled this with water changes.

Also, you should consider your lighting. Perhaps let us know what you have running. The plants you listed are usually ok with less light; however, you can still have too little. At one time I had java fern struggle even though they were not buried but I soon realized that I did not have enough light.

If you struggle with high phosphates then I would at least do a 50% water change 1x per week.

The type of substrate you go with depends on where you'd like to go with plants. If you wish to go with slighly more challenging plants, that is those that take nutrients from their roots, then go with any nutrient rich substrate such as Eco Complete, Florabase, or Fluval Stratum. 

If you wish to add CO2 then perhaps its time to have a more indepth conversation with dosing, substrates, etc.

hope this helps.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

thank you Reckon for your answer. I have coralife 6700k 65w light on and my bolbitis is on the top of the rock and java and anubias are tied to the pieces of wood.(none of them is burried in the gravel) I also have one more plant ( i think its some kind of cryptocoryne) that is doing ok. I've been changing 25% -40% water once a week and I also add phosphate remover that seems to keep water lower on the phosphates) I've tried dosing, used flourish in the past but with not much success at all. Currently I have 1 pleco, 2 black neon tetras, 4 danios, 1 sae and 8 cherry barbs. I do get algae grow on the glass, but it's not bad at all. I used to have hair algae problem before. One interesting thing is - I can not keep snails! never understood why. I think it's time to start fresh or pack it all up. I'm just looking for a reason to get back into it. Everybody keeps telling me I need CO2, but I don't think that's the miracle cure for me here. I live in a small condo and I don't really have a space to keep 10lb co2 set up and smaller set up gets too expensive to run. I guess I'm looking for an in between option. Thanx


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The snails issue is probably related to your GH level.

I've currently just started doing the IE dosing with dry ferts, I think that's the way too go. It's effective and the cost efficient.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

thanx effox. Regarding the snails, is there a good GH range that is recommended? I've been adding equlibrium and also alkaline buffer (as per IPU recommendations) with each water change.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I've never tried to keep snails, so someone else will definitely need to add to that point.


----------

